# Brunnen



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Hat hier auch jemand Erfahrung in Sachen Brunnenbau? Was mir vorschwebt, ist ein Grundwasserbrunnen. Es müsste aufgrund der geringen Tiefe hier reichen wenn man ihn schlägt. Bis in welche Tiefen gelangt man denn mit dieser Technik? Ist das problemlos möglich oder wird das eine Schinderei?

Viele Grüße aus Neutraubling

Martin


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

eigentlich möchte ich nix mehr zu so einen thema sagen, nur so viel:
meiner war 27m tief grundwasser bei 20m ne menge filterstücke 
grundfos pumpe dran gehabt und trotzdem hat er nix gezogen.....
darauf hin haben wir mal wasser in den brunnen laufen ( mit einem feuerwehrschlauch) lassen um eine evt. verstopfung ausfindig zu machen. fehlanzeige....
mein fazit: es gibt böden die können aufgrund ihrer bodenbeschaffenheit wasser geben oder auch nicht. tiefe muss nicht immer entscheident sein. vielmehr wie der boden aufgebaut ist.
mein nachbar ein bauer, hat einen brunen der läuft. tiefe ca. 45 m und durchmesser ca. 1 m der läuft prima

diese erfahrung habe ich bis heute mit 4 brunnen gemacht alle bei uns im raum niederrhein...... :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin! Was heißt denn für Dich "geringe Tiefe"?

Wir haben Wasser bei ca. 3m und danach eine Wassersäule von ca. 5m. 

Der Brunnen wurde "geplunscht", also erstmal mit nem Erdbohrer ca. 3 m tief gebohrt (von Hand versteht sich!!!!) und dann, als der Boden wässriger wurde, wurde mittels 3-Bein und Flaschzug ein 150 er Rohr mit dem Plunscher im wieder in den Boden eingelassen. Der Plunscher wird in diesen Rohren immer wieder abgesenkt und nimmt stück für Stück den Boden auf und das Rohr fällt immer weiter nach unten!

Hoffe, es ist verständlich rübergekommen!!

Viel Spaß bei der schweißtreibenden Arbeit!

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Wobei man wohl sagen muss, dass _Grund_wasser bei 3 Metern die absolute Ausnahme ist. Eher bei >30 Meter. Viele Interessierte meinen, eine wasserführende Schicht ein paar Meter unter der Oberfläche sei schon Grundwasser. Ist es aber meist nicht.

Was aber spricht gegen Oberflächenwasser, wenn es nicht mit Pestiziden, anderen Giften und Düngemitteln verseucht ist ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

@ lars


> meiner war 27m tief grundwasser bei 20m ne menge filterstücke
> grundfos pumpe dran gehabt und trotzdem hat er nix gezogen



also mal rein zur theorie - keine pumpe dieser erde schafft wasser aus einer tieferen region wie 10.33 m zu saugen (geodätische saughöhe) auch nicht die von grundfos   

@ martin

diese frage ist nicht so standartmäßig zu beantworten - sie hängt ab von der durchschnittlichen grundwassertiefe in deiner region und der untergrund (boden) beschaffenheit - die beste informatin bekommt man von brunnenbesitzern in unmittelbarer nähe - liegt der grundwasserspiegel im mittel tiefer wie 8-9 m bekommst du mit einem geschlagenen brunnen vermutlich probleme - hast du einen steinigen untergrund ist das schlagen wie auch das bohren ein glücksspiel.

wenn du mir nähere auskünfte geben kannst - kann ich dir möglicherweise noch mit ein paar informationen weiterhelfen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

@lars

Ich würde sagen: Da grüßt der Braunkohletagebau in eurer Nähe. :cry: 

Infos über Grundwasserstände usw. gibts beim Geologischen Dienst NRW in Krefeld:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

also bei uns auf den Grundstück gab es ab 7m Grundwasser.

Must natürlich tiefer gehen, weil der Wasserstand im Sommer ja noch sinkt.(logisch)

Ich glaube wir liegen so bei 12 m tiefe insgesammt.

Mein Nachbar hat erheblich mehr Probleme gehabt um an das Grundw. zu kommen.Seine Bodenbeschaffenheit ist wohl ein bischen anders.

Wie Du siehst ist es ganz individuell/ brauchst auch ein bischen Glück  

Den Brunnnen erstellt haben wir wie *Casalena *, also "Plunschen"- ist im übrigen ne tolle Arbeit, ähnlich wie ein Loch im Garten buddeln wo später mal ein Teich hin soll


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle

Das diese Arbeit schweißtreibend ist kann ich mir schon denken. Die Nachbarn hier in der Siedlung haben ebenfalls schon mit Erfolg nach Wasser gebohrt. Das Grundwasser beginnt hier in der Nähe der Donau bereits ab ca. 4-5 Meter.
Ich hab mir auch schon Bausätze für Schlagbrunnen angesehen, kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen wie ich diese Rohre 5 Meter oder auch weiter in die Erde treiben soll. Das ganze ist wahrscheinlich wie jemand schon schrieb Glücksache.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo moartel,

bei dieser tiefe sollte ein geschlagener brunnen machbar sein.
-- rammspitze mit filtersieb kaufen und dazu passendes (meist 1,5" rohr)
-- an der angedachten stelle mit einem erdbohrer soweit wie möglich vorbohren 
-- rammspitze und rohr mittels muffe und gewinde verbinden (geweinde abdichten) 
-- rohr abstützen und schlaggewichte anbringen und rohr unter "schweis" in den boden treiben(rammen) spätestens nach jedem (besser öfter) umsetzen der schlaggewichte rohr ca. 2 umdrehungen rechtsdrehen.
-- sollte ein rohr nicht ausreichen mit muffe weitere verlängerung aufschrauben.
-- durch einlassen eines schweren gegenstandes an einem z.b. bindfaden kann man erkennen ob das rohr schon im wasser steht. 

-- ist wasser erreicht noch min. 2-3 meter tiefer gehen.

-- pumpe anschliesen und wasser fördern bis das wasser sandfrei ausströhmt.

am rohrende (oberfläche)  rückschlagventil einbauen.  

so gehts

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Martin
Hier steht wie ich meinen Brunnen gemacht habe.
www.paulskoiseite.de

 paul


----------

